# Bridge Progress 6/14/20



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

With Bullwinkle's help (pictured), finished the tread supports (under the treads perpendicular to the cables) but still have to jockey them to create equal spacing. It's way overkill, because I'll only have maybe 6 inches spacing between the supports, but it won't hurt anything. It's easy to move them around, because they are on cable guides underneath. Just didn't get that far yet with the top-side deck screws. Everything is treated pine.

Finished the treads on one side all the way through the posts and added stairs, which rest on concret blocks. May have to do a bit of excavation yet, but no big deal.

I'm going to add a post and handrail for the stairs, too.

The opposite side will get the same treatment.

Then the Manilla rope handrail along with some anchoring to the treads. Dang rope has to get wet and shrink up some 10 percent. It'll take some periodic adjustment before its final position.

While working there today, a young fawn - of some 2 weeks of age - came upon us, freaked out, and ran through the water lengthwise. Didn't have to swim. Water's down now.

Bullwinkle held the stinkin' hound, while the fawn scrambled by.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

very cool! looking great!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Bridge keeps look'in better and better Glen--- looks fairly hot there--- skeeters?.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Being ahead of yourselves by a day but it looks awesome, well done. Few skeeters showing up here now, another week of cool weather then warming up so the little buggers will be quite active then.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Think I'm going to fill the hole where the bridge stairs sit on the blocks and will cut off the lower step. No excavation that way.

Other side will have even less steps, if done that way, too.

Bridge is strong and getting stronger with the add-ons. I'm good with over-kill on this one. Bullwinkle's been a good helper.

Yeah, skeets are pretty thick, but not as bad as a week ago when they hatched. When that photo was taken, temp was in the 70s with a breeze. Down to 42 degrees (furnace running now) as I write but looks like it'll be heating up after today. Moving some melon plants to the remote garden today. Pumpkins popped out of the earth yesterday. Hassel says it's time to pluck some garlic scapes, so I'll grab some while I'm out there. Venison burgers on the grill for lunch. Yum. Haven't bought mystery burger at the market for years and I like it that way. I'll just keep growing my own.

Saw a sign in the Seattle love-fest: Seize land, grow food. Heck, if they were to wait a bit, they could seize my land and take my food while they were at it. Any takers?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That bridge ( no longer over troubled waters) is looking great. Your engineering skills don’t surprise me though. What surprises me is that Bullwinkle doesn’t appear to have shed any blood!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

He usually accounts for some of *my* blood. He comes up with some crazy ideas but at least he's throwing them out there for consideration.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking great much safer then the old bridge


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Forgot pic.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, Pokey. The old "bridge" didn't fare well in the flooding last month. This is a pic taken from my neighbor's driveway when the waterway could have floated a freighter.

I have seen it higher, though.


----------

